# Do I need to register this?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Hey, guys. I just inherited some guns from my father. Without him here to sign them over to me, what now? I've heard from my LGS that there is a "WILLED" law of some sorts. I'm in California and I know our laws are stiff. All I have are the receipts. Is this good enough? I'm sure my father was NOT a secret hit-man or muscle. I'm sure the guns are clean, but what if I get pulled over on the way or from the range? How do I deal with the cops? Can anyone help?


----------



## Sigma_6 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure about Cali law but in Ky you dont have to register a gun under your name if it was aquired through a person to person transaction or in your case they were willed to you,as long as the firearms meet state requirements. The best thing to do would be call your local sheriff dept. and ask one of there senior officers who has been around for awhile. You never know what you can learn from a sheriff that you befriend. I had one of my sheriff buddies come over to the house once and was gonna show me how to make my wasr 10 AK47 full auto and even do the work for me, but i politely declined. But I would definately do a little digging on cali gun laws b4 you transport them back and forth to much. just my 2 cents......Sigma_6 out


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Since you are in Cali I would definitely check into it. Like Sigma said call the local PD.


----------



## avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

Go to http://ag.ca.gov/firearms/forms/ and fill out the 'Operation of Law or Intrafamilial Handgun Transaction Report' send that in with $19 and you're good. If you father is deceased, I'm not sure if that differs. I'm reading up on some of the gun law (being a new gun owner and a resident of CA) so if I come across anything, I'll try to remember to post it here.


----------

